# Any way to reset HDMI port with rpc commands without reboot?



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

My Roamio Plus is failing to display a picture over the HDMI out when waking up from standby more frequently these days (a handful of times over the past couple of weeks).

Everything else works when I connect from my Tivo Mini, just no picture output on the Roamio HDMI out.

The only thing that brings the picture back is a restart by pulling the power cord or sending a reboot signal from the kmttg info tab.

Is there another rpc command that I could send from a PC to reset the HDMI port without a full reboot?

Other than simply not putting the Tivo in Standby, I've tried everything else I could think of and suggestions mentioned in other threads.

I've unplugged and plugged the cable back in. I've swapped cables multple times. I've plugged directly into the tv, bypassing the AVR (even though the AVR itself can still display the menu and all other devices have picture).

I've changed the order of turning things on (usually: AVR, tv, then Tivo last). I've swapped AVR inputs and tried toggling back and forth between inputs. I tried the remote Zoom button and up arrow to change resolution and also I tried the resolution button on the back of the Roamio. I have Power Saving set to manual and manually put it on Standby before powering down everything else.

The only thing that brings the picture back is a full reboot.

My current tv doesn't have component inputs, so that's not an option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a key sequence you can enter that reboots the TiVo UI without rebooting the TiVo itself. I wonder if that would work. I can't remember the sequence though. Let me see if I can find it.

Edit: Try...

Thumbs down -> Thumbs up -> Play -> Play


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

markis said:


> Other than simply not putting the Tivo in Standby, I've tried everything else I could think of and suggestions mentioned in other threads.


Why do you put the Tivo in standby? I used to do that, for power savings, but I checked with a Kill-A-Watt and difference is minimal.


----------

